# Depth Charge



## HoosierShadow

Has anyone used Depth Charge before?

http://honorshowchow.com/product_pdfs/High Octane Depth Charge sell sheet.pdf

Some people on FB recommended it, and I decided to order a bag so the kids can give it a try on their 4-H goats.
A problem with a couple of their does especially is the sunken in look. They all get plenty to eat IMO, and always have clean water.

This is the look I am talking about, it's hard to tell in the pic, but IMO this doe would look fantastic if she didn't have a sunken look


----------



## GTAllen

I have not used it. But, it appears to be a source of fiber to expand and give that filled appearance. If that doe where mine, I would try giving her a little more alfalfa and give her some electorlytes. See if that works. May have to drench her with electrolytes if she doesn't drink when traveling.

What all are you feeding her now?

With the sunken sides it really takes away her top thickness and makes her look narrow in the loin and rump. But, I think you are right, that with some fill in the hollow spots she should look better from the top.


----------



## HoosierShadow

GTAllen said:


> I have not used it. But, it appears to be a source of fiber to expand and give that filled appearance. If that doe where mine, I would try giving her a little more alfalfa and give her some electorlytes. See if that works. May have to drench her with electrolytes if she doesn't drink when traveling.
> 
> What all are you feeding her now?
> 
> With the sunken sides it really takes away her top thickness and makes her look narrow in the loin and rump. But, I think you are right, that with some fill in the hollow spots she should look better from the top.


Thanks, she's a 50% Kiko/boer doe. We aren't feeding alfalfa hay this year, instead just sticking with the clover/timothy/grass hay that they love.
We feed a 16% medicated pelleted feed <farmers feed mill>, plus add something called Stamm 30 supplement for horses. She eats really well and eats as much as she wants of the hay & grain. I do want to pick up some electrolytes, but really think she'll need more help filling out, especially the stress of the first few shows <as well as another doe, and a couple of wethers>.
Oh and of course now my 6yo found out she loves peanuts...haha...


----------



## GTAllen

Sounds like you are doing a lot to push the feed into her. How long have you had her on that feed program? Is Stamm 30 a high protein top dress? Goats love peanuts and peanut hay.

I have been feeding a 5 month old doeling free choice Show-rite Glen Martin Grand Drive, top dressed with calf manna, and a little cocosoya. Also a flake of alfalfa daily. She has really turned and filled in a short time.


----------



## HoosierShadow

GTAllen said:


> Sounds like you are doing a lot to push the feed into her. How long have you had her on that feed program? Is Stamm 30 a high protein top dress? Goats love peanuts and peanut hay.
> 
> I have been feeding a 5 month old doeling free choice Show-rite Glen Martin Grand Drive, top dressed with calf manna, and a little cocosoya. Also a flake of alfalfa daily. She has really turned and filled in a short time.


We started the Stamm 30 about 2-3 weeks ago, we can't give too much as the calcium/phosphorus is almost 1/1 not 2/1, but the feed store told me the amount to feed <we have AC in our feed>. 
Stamm 30 is 30% protein. We offer the Stamm 30 before we let them have the other grain, usually they eat it up.

She's a a little over 3mo & a triplet. We weaned her about 3 weeks ago. 
She eats really well, just has that sunken look. Her brother that my son is using as a wether also gets that sunken look now and then too.


----------



## GTAllen

Taking into consideration how young she is and a triplet. She most likely will grow out of it. Especially with the way you are paying attention to her feed.


----------



## Dani-1995

Mine all go through a sucken in stage. One just is out of it. I would suggest giving her gatorade or a goat electrolyte before spending a bunch of money on shipping and this product. If it doesn't work then I would go on and try it but I have never had to use a product for fill since using electrolytes


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thank You both, I appreciate it 

Dani - no worries, the stuff isn't too much, it's $12 for 25lb. bag from a local feed store.

I will also either try to get the goat electrolytes from TSC or Jeffers, or pick up some Gatorade and see if that helps make a difference. I was told to feed a little Depth Charge daily. We'll play around a little bit with it and see what happens. If it helps them look more filled out especially for show days, then that will be great. 

Right now I'm just mostly concerned about the red doe, and one of our yearlings. My son's wether tends to look sunken in off and on too, so might come in handy for him .


----------



## jberter

good thread, hope it works for the wether and at show time... Very nice kids this year Hoosier.. )


----------



## Kaneel

My doe has the exact same problem! She still has it I believe...she is 10/11 months now I think. But, with free choice hay, she really filled in well! The only downside...hay belly! Shes so chunky now, but she will be back on normal feed schedule in a couple months hopefully  And I've tried the drenching and hay...neither works unless you do the drench daily(haven't tried this so idk) or free choice hay. My ag teacher tried to do it last minute at the show...never worked well enough. 
My advice...do what you can early on


----------



## goatgirl132

Give us updates!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## GTAllen

Yes, Please give us some feed back on Depth Charge


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well the doe I bought depth charge for...she doesn't like it! She's the pickiest eater we have, and sooo naughty <she's spoiled>.

BUT, the goats who don't need it will eat it just fine lol


----------

